# Doing the things the OW/OM did?



## ShreddedWheat (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm in a quandary. I'm 5 weeks out from D-Day. My husband has been lifting the heavy weight to help me heal. We've been getting a lot of very good counseling. I think we're going to make it even if it does mean a long, painful road ahead.

It is too painful to rehash at the moment and I'm currently having a good day and don't want to go there, but I do have a question.

How do you or do you do the things you know the OW/OM did? Do you avoid those things because they are triggers, or do you do them in the hopes that the trigger will fade? 

Or is wanting to do these things part of hysterical bonding?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Depending on what they are, it could definately be part of hysterical bonding. 

Or it might just be that you think thing it will help keep your husband since he was attracted to her.

These things might be a trigger for him. So doing them might not be a good idea.

What kind of things are you doing?


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Depending on what they are, it could definately be part of hysterical bonding.
> 
> Or it might just be that you think thing it will help keep your husband since he was attracted to her.
> 
> ...


The questions are normal and are understandable.
Stay with your natural self. Stick to yourself. This will take you, in a long drawn healing process, to near old self.


----------

